# July Meeting



## MatPat

The July meeting will be held on July 30th, from 1:00 to 3:00 pm at my place in Centerville again. For those that haven't been to the previous meetings, you can send me an e-mail or PM for directions.

My e-mail is [email protected]

Look forward to seeing everyone again...


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry

Looks like i wont be able to attend again, i have to work the morning shift at work.  Ill make it one of these times, i promise.


----------



## Simpte 27

I will be there for once. lol


----------



## MatPat

Glad to see you can finally make it to a meeting Damon  I know Ken has been interested in meeting you ever since you talked to him about shellies...


----------



## Simpte 27

I bought 2 more 10 gallon tanks just for some shellies. I might give away my L. Brichardi. They aren't as colorful as I would like and way too shy.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona

I will definitely not be able to make it this month. I will be out of town. Too bad, I have some Ambulia I could offload.


----------



## MatPat

Rob, 
Save that Ambulia for your new tank or even the August meeting. I'm sure someone would be interested in it by then! 

Off of the top of my head, I should have the following available at the July meeting:

Hemianthus micranthemoides (Pearlweed)
Polygonum sp. ‘Kawagoeanum’
Pogostemon stellatus "Broad Leaf"
Myriophyllum mattogrossense
Myriophyllum aquatica green
Rotala rotundifolia
Water Sprite
and probably some other stuff that will grow out by then 

anyone else have something they can bring?


----------



## molurus73

Hello all. I am new to the planted tank arena and the club. I would love to come to the meeting if I can. I will not have much to bring but a lot of questions if that is ok.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona

rwoehr said:


> I will definitely not be able to make it this month. I will be out of town. Too bad, I have some Ambulia I could offload.


My trip was cancelled by the organizer today, so I will be able to attend this month's meeting. 

Does anybody need any Glossostigma Elatinoides? I can spare a clump or two.


----------



## MatPat

Molurus 73,

You are more than welcome to come to the meeting and join the club! I have some material from the past two meetings I can give you that may help you along. It will be good to meet you!

Rob,

Glad to hear your trip was cancelled  I don't need any Glosso but if you have some you need to get rid of I can grow it out a bit in one of the 55's


----------



## MatPat

Should've mentioned it before Molurus73 but feel free to PM or e-mail me for directions. You may even be able to carpool with someone else if you're down by Cinci. 

Anybody out there have access to some name tags?


----------



## Simpte 27

I'll have a few nice Crypts and some Java fern From my apisto tank. Maybe a few other items that may be grown in by meeting time. (Thanks for the bulb Matt) My 3 news ones will be in this Friday). Plants are growing great.

Might have some Dwarf Sag that I cant seem to get rid of also.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona

MatPat said:


> Rob,
> 
> Glad to hear your trip was cancelled  I don't need any Glosso but if you have some you need to get rid of I can grow it out a bit in one of the 55's


I don't need to get rid of any, I just wanted to give something for a change because I've gotten so much free stuff since I met this group.


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry

Free stuff is good, i hope get some plants for my tank, it always needs more.  

Also, I will have a ton of endler fry coming up (its tubbed) so if any one is interested, let me know.


----------



## MatPat

I wouldn't mind a couple of Endler fry for my son's 5g tank. I need something easy, pretty, and hardy for that tank. 

I would be more than willing to trade you some plants for a couple of Endlers


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry

The ones in the tub look much better than the ones in side, best i can tell. I am hoping to bring the tub in side (transfer the plants and fish into a 20 L) at the end of the season. At this time will need recommendations for lighting. Im hoping i wont need much, i dont want to put alot of money into the tank. Just need to keep them warm for the winter.


----------



## Simpte 27

If you are not growing anything in the tank for the endlers, lighting isn't important. Any will do. It doesn't even have to fit the tank.


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry

Thats the setup i currently have over the ten gallon i used last year. However, i want to try and keep the plants that i used out side. i wonder if 2 wpg will be enought


----------



## molurus73

Thanks for the warm welcome. I am desperately trying to get this planted tank thing down. My fish come first, but I want the tank to be a sight to behold. Right now it is far from that. I would definitely be interested in any lowlight plants you want to get rid of. Anything that would do well with no CO2 and about 1.5 watts per gallon. Watersprite definitely interests me. Once I get everything up and going I would love to give back. Anywho, thanks. Jim


----------



## MatPat

I will definately have some Water Sprite available! I will have to wait and see what the others are bringing as far as low light plants are concerned but I think I will have some Taiwan Moss I can spare along with some really rough looking Java Ferns.


----------



## Simpte 27

As of now for low lighting I'll have about .......
(5) Java Ferns
(5) Bronze Crypt Wendtii
Guppygrass (man this grows like crazy)
Rotala Indica (rotundifolia)

More plants but they will require more lighting (R. Magenta and a few others)

I could use some glosso and maybe some Clover if anyone has some to spare. Also looking for some endlers. See ya Saturday.


----------



## MatPat

I would love 2-3 stems of the R. magenta! I had it for a long time then it just died off when I changed my fert routine. Pretty sure I will have some excess Guppy Grass as well and Maybe some Najas indica. Pretty sure the N. indica will grow without CO2.

I think Rob said he could bring some Glosso and I have some Marseila sp. in my 10g that is just sitting there! You are more than welcome to grab some 

I also have some very sad looking Rotala wallichii in the 75g I would be willing to part with. I'll probably keep a few stems for one of the other tanks. I just can't get this stuff to grow well!


----------



## Simpte 27

I saw the R. Wallachi and with my plant doctoring skills you might as well feed it to the snails. lol. I may bring the Magenta over early so I don't kill it!


----------



## molurus73

That would be awesome. I could definitely use all the help I can get with the dosing and fertilizer stuff. I am trying to learn as much as possible. There is just so much to learn and so little time to do it in. Thanks, Jim


----------



## MatPat

molurus73 said:


> That would be awesome. I could definitely use all the help I can get with the dosing and fertilizer stuff. I am trying to learn as much as possible. There is just so much to learn and so little time to do it in. Thanks, Jim


That's what clubs and forums are for...You get to learn from other folks mistakes and hopefully not make the same ones  Most everyone will be able to impart some knowledge to make it a little easier for you.

You can also trade plants for plants, fish for plants, shrimp for plants or whatever. I usually have plenty of plants to spare so if they die on you the first time, I will probably have more to spare in the very near future  Plus, if I know you are looking for something, I can probably find it for you either in the For Sale/Trade forum here or on Aquabid!

You can check out my 1.5wpg 10g tank to see a low light, non-CO2 setup grows while you're here. I don't do much with that tank except feed the fish and top off the water. That is the beauty of low light tanks 

Bring your questions to the meeting and we'll do our best to answer them. You can also post in this forum and in the separate forums on this site. The Fertilizing forum will give you plenty of answers to your questions, I'm sure 

Again, if you need directions to my place, PM or e-mail me.


----------



## MatPat

Simpte 27 said:


> I saw the R. Wallachi and with my plant doctoring skills you might as well feed it to the snails. lol. I may bring the Magenta over early so I don't kill it!


Hopefully I can get it growing better in one of the other tanks. I've never been able to grow it well in the 75g. It has always looked like it did when you saw it, except in the past it was algae covered. It's not quite there yet  I think I'm gonna give it a try in the 30g and see how it does. Now I just have to remember to move it before it totally dies off!


----------



## MatPat

ctmpwrdcamry said:


> Thats the setup i currently have over the ten gallon i used last year. However, i want to try and keep the plants that i used out side. i wonder if 2 wpg will be enought


What plants are you keeping in the tubs? That would be a big help in determining light needs


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry

MatPat said:


> What plants are you keeping in the tubs? That would be a big help in determining light needs


I knew you would want that, but i couldnt find what they were. I have purple water iris, azolla,and 25+water lettuce and some duck weed. I am not so worried about keeping the duck weed, but the lettues and water iris.


----------



## MatPat

ctmpwrdcamry said:


> I knew you would want that, but i couldnt find what they were. I have purple water iris, azolla,and 25+water lettuce and some duck weed. I am not so worried about keeping the duck weed, but the lettues and water iris.


If you can't keep the Duckweed, you better give up keeping plants 

I would think 2wpg would be plenty for the Water Iris and Water Lettuce though I really don't have any experience with pond plants. IF not, you can always get another fixture to put on top of the tank! I'm sure one of the guys here probably has an extra one around. If not here, maybe GCAS folks do. Never hurts to ask!

You can also try posting in the Planted Pond forum. I'm sure someone with more pond experience will see it there.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona

MatPat said:


> If you can't keep the Duckweed, you better give up keeping plants


I've actually managed to exterminate all of the duckweed in my high tech aquarium. I guess it needs mostly still water on the surface.


----------



## MatPat

rwoehr said:


> I've actually managed to exterminate all of the duckweed in my high tech aquarium. I guess it needs mostly still water on the surface.


You should write an article on this or at least post how you did it on your website  Duckweed can be very hard to eliminate from a tank! It is about impossible to get every last bit unless you are very diligent! It took me a couple months when I first started out to get rid of the hitchhiking duckweed that came with my plants!


----------



## MatPat

Here is the tentative attendance list for Saturday's meeting:

Klaus S.
Wayne C.
Damon B. 
Ken H.
Rob W.
Jim 
Jack W.
Matt

If there is anyone I missed, let me know so I can get the name tags printed. Also, if you have any thing to bring to the meeting (plants, fish, equipment) let everyone know. No sense bringing fish if there aren't any takers


----------



## Rob Tetrazona

MatPat said:


> Here is the tentative attendance list for Saturday's meeting:
> 
> Klaus S.
> Wayne C.
> Damon B.
> Ken H.
> Rob W.
> Jim
> Jack W. (maybe)
> Matt
> 
> If there is anyone I missed, let me know so I can get the name tags printed. Also, if you have any thing to bring to the meeting (plants, fish, equipment) let everyone know. No sense bringing fish if there aren't any takers


I can spare a couple of small clumps of Glosso. You don't need much at all to get started. SIMPTE_27 requested some, but I don't know what your real name is so I don't know if you will be at the meeting or not. If anybody else wants some Glosso, please respond by quoting this posting within this thread.

I'll take one Java Fern off of somebody's hands. I'll let y'all fight it out!  It can be small and/or crappy looking. Doesn't really matter to me.

Not sure if there are any Tetra breeders in the group, but I am about to become one. My new R/O D/I filter should be delivered today. I am interested in acquiring Neon, Lemon, & Cardinal tetras for breeding. If anybody has any extras to sell or trade, let me know. I'm interested in Rasbora Heteromorpha's as well.

Other than that, I could be persuaded to trade 6 Red Swordtail juveniles for 6 of some other type of juvenile fish or whatever. Community fish only. I'll decline the trade if the fish won't fit in well with my community fish. No mollies!


----------



## Simpte 27

Simpte27 is Damon.


----------



## MatPat

rwoehr said:


> I'll take one Java Fern off of somebody's hands. I'll let y'all fight it out!  It can be small and/or crappy looking. Doesn't really matter to me.


I've got some pretty crappy looking Java Ferns you can have. I think I have narrow and regular leaf outside. If not, I can break off a few babies for you.



rwoehr said:


> I'm interested in Rasbora Heteromorpha's as well.


I have been thinking about getting rid of the R. heteromorpha school in my 75g. They just don't go too well with the Discus. Rummy noses would be much better, I just have to try and find them locally. I'm not looking forward to netting all of the Rasboras out of the tank though. Maybe with everyone here we can give it a shot, if you are interested. I think there are 24 of them in the tank! I have two long handled nets, if you have more, bring them!


----------



## Rob Tetrazona

MatPat said:


> I've got some pretty crappy looking Java Ferns you can have. I think I have narrow and regular leaf outside. If not, I can break off a few babies for you.


I'll take a few babies. That way I can watch them grow. I forget what it's like to have a small plant! 



MatPat said:


> I have been thinking about getting rid of the R. heteromorpha school in my 75g. They just don't go too well with the Discus. Rummy noses would be much better, I just have to try and find them locally. I'm not looking forward to netting all of the Rasboras out of the tank though. Maybe with everyone here we can give it a shot, if you are interested. I think there are 24 of them in the tank! I have two long handled nets, if you have more, bring them!


I'll take them! What do you want for them? I'll bring a net too.


----------



## MatPat

rwoehr said:


> I'll take them! What do you want for them? I'll bring a net too.


Hmmm, didn't really give it any thought. Do you know of anywhere or anyone that has Rummy Nose Tetras (Hemmigrammus blehri)? They are pretty scarce up here though Damon did let me know of one place. Possibly knowing of somewhere that has them and helping me get all of those Rasboras out of the tank will be payment enough  Have you ever tried to get a bunch of small fish out of a planted tank before???

Baby Java Ferns are yours then. I'm pretty sure I have both Narrow and Regular Leaf babies.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona

MatPat said:


> Hmmm, didn't really give it any thought. Do you know of anywhere or anyone that has Rummy Nose Tetras (Hemmigrammus blehri)? They are pretty scarce up here though Damon did let me know of one place. Possibly knowing of somewhere that has them and helping me get all of those Rasboras out of the tank will be payment enough  Have you ever tried to get a bunch of small fish out of a planted tank before???
> 
> Baby Java Ferns are yours then. I'm pretty sure I have both Narrow and Regular Leaf babies.


I don't know of anywhere of the top of my head, but I can do some calling around this weekend.

Catching a school of fish in a planted aquarium is usually a game of patience. A couple of weeks ago, I swapped the iron stand for my planted 75 for a wooden cabinet stand. I had to catch about 50 fish, 1/2 babies.


----------



## MatPat

rwoehr said:


> I don't know of anywhere of the top of my head, but I can do some calling around this weekend.
> 
> Catching a school of fish in a planted aquarium is usually a game of patience. A couple of weeks ago, I swapped the iron stand for my planted 75 for a wooden cabinet stand. I had to catch about 50 fish, 1/2 babies.


Fun, fun. Don't forget your net. I have two Python nets but any extras nets will be a big help.

I don't have much patience when it comes to catching fish. I usually end up making it an all-day affair. As you know that dang center brace on a 75g is a PITA. The more hands the merrier when it comes to catching small fish in a big tank.

How do you like the wood stand? Nice to have allof the equipment hidden?


----------



## Simpte 27

Bout time you got rid of those Rasboras. I never cared for them. I used to keep them though. What time is the meeting anyway?


----------



## MatPat

Simpte 27 said:


> Bout time you got rid of those Rasboras. I never cared for them. I used to keep them though. What time is the meeting anyway?


The meeting is at 1pm. I'm doing a demo for Rob on Aquabid at 12:30 if you want to see that.

The R. heteropmorpha were never my favorite fish but they seemed to be all that was available around here back in December. I wanted Cardinals and Rams in that tank but had no luck finding them, at least not healthy ones. Hopefully I can find some nice Rummy nose in the near future. The Rasboras definately don't go well with the Discus!


----------



## Rob Tetrazona

MatPat said:


> Fun, fun. Don't forget your net. I have two Python nets but any extras nets will be a big help.
> 
> I don't have much patience when it comes to catching fish. I usually end up making it an all-day affair. As you know that dang center brace on a 75g is a PITA. The more hands the merrier when it comes to catching small fish in a big tank.
> 
> How do you like the wood stand? Nice to have allof the equipment hidden?


The girlfriend and I got pretty good at double teaming the fish with 2 nets. One person chases the fish into the others net! It's kind of fun. 

The wood stand now makes my pictures of my tank look like something from a magazine. Much nicer. There's lots of room underneath. I'm going to put some small shelfs on the inside of the doors for food and stuff and hooks for nets. I bought it used for $40. Not too shabby.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona

MatPat said:


> The R. heteropmorpha were never my favorite fish but they seemed to be all that was available around here back in December. I wanted Cardinals and Rams in that tank but had no luck finding them, at least not healthy ones. Hopefully I can find some nice Rummy nose in the near future. The Rasboras definately don't go well with the Discus!


Aquatics & Exotics in Mt. Healthy has a boat load of Cardinals for sale.

Did the Rasboras pick on the Discus? I've read that groups of 6 or larger don't bother other fish.


----------



## MatPat

rwoehr said:


> Did the Rasboras pick on the Discus? I've read that groups of 6 or larger don't bother other fish.


They were fine with the Discus but their colors just don't go too well together. I'm not too keen on the orange and black Rasboras mixed with the Cobalt Blue Discus


----------



## Rob Tetrazona

*Rummy Nose Tetras*

House of Tropicals down on River Rd, west of downtown Cincy on the River has a few dozen Rummy Nose Tetras for $5.99 thru the 15th.

Aquatics & Exotics in Mt. Healthy, a lot closer, has less than a dozen for 3 for $5.99.

Hope this helps!


----------



## MatPat

$5.99 each, Cha Ching!!! Dang, I'm used to them being $2.99 in Maryland. Should've bought some while I was back there picking up the tanks. 

3 for $5.99 sound more like it  Thanks for the info!


----------

